# retro-modern downtube shifters steel frame old school 8 speed FUJI.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OH MY GOD this is an amazing deal!

Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Road - Fuji CONNOISSEUR Road bikes

Seriously guys check this $399 for a straight up perfect retro-modern downtube shifters steel frame old school 8 speed FUJI.


----------

